
A new predictive model for more accurate electrical grid mapping - Manu1987
https://code.fb.com/connectivity/electrical-grid-mapping/
======
ResearchAtPlay
Their model uses night-time lighting data collected by the SUOMI-NPP satellite
to infer medium-voltage grid connections. Grid paths are based on Dijkstra’s
shortest path, with accommodation to follow roads and avoid water. The authors
state an accuracy of 70 % of their model predicting grid paths within 1 km of
existing power lines. Prior attempts to model grid paths using satellite
imagery failed due to the diversity of shape and orientation of poles, and
false positives attributed to vegetation, shadows and similar infrastructure.

The rationale for creating this model is the lack of up-to-date electric grid
location data, especially in developing countries. While I find the approach
fascinating and well documented, I think the error in this model’s results is
much too high for further use. I would not want to rely on any electricity
system planning that utilizes these model results, because the model may omit
_entire branches of the grid_.

Can anyone think of any useful applications of these model results?

~~~
codetrotter
> The rationale for creating this model is the lack of up-to-date electric
> grid location data

Certain details about the electrical grid are regarded as a matter of national
security in Norway and I would think most other developed countries share this
view.

For example, if the exact location of all transmission lines in a country are
known to the public then an enemy state or a group of terrorists could use
that knowledge to completely cut the power to a city as part of their attack.

The willingness of some to attack the power grid of someone else was
demonstrated for example in the December 2015 Ukraine power grid cyberattack.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/December_2015_Ukraine_power_gr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/December_2015_Ukraine_power_grid_cyberattack)

~~~
corint
What prevents those details from being mapped by volunteers though? Consider
openinframap, for most western nations that looks to be pretty spot on?

~~~
bdamm
Nothing, but some of the details are not available to volunteers. Even if you
know where all the lines are, it may not be clear how to attack those lines.
There are redundancies and branch switches and feeder cross connections. If
you knew where all the switches and cross connections were, though, then you
could really take advantage of any weaknesses in coverage.

